# use of masarger for back pain



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

ive been sufering with back ache. so my thoughtful dh bought me a schol vibrating massarger for xmas. im 19wks PG and just wondering if it is safe to use. read through all the instruction and its says nothing about whether it is or is not safe to use in PG.

any advice welcome 

thanks 

sam
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not 100% sure about ths, I'll check with colleagues tomorrow at work, but all my instincts are saying not to use it.  TENS machines aren't recommended until later in pregnancy, and this may work on a similar scale.

I'll get back to you tomorrow about it,
Happy New Year,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks, i look forward to hearing from you.

happy new yr to you.

sam
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've conferred with a couple of colleagues, and they agree that you are probably best to leave it alone.

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks for the advice.

sam
xxx


----------

